# How old were you when you started?



## IanTheCuber (Oct 29, 2011)

How old were you when you started cubing? Personally, I started cubing last Christmas, and have gotten my times down to about 25 seconds. Feel free to make a whole autobiography about yourself: like when you started what and how you compare to others.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 29, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> How old were you when you started cubing? Personally, I started cubing last Christmas, and have gotten my times down to about 25 seconds. Feel free to make a whole bibliography about yourself: like when you started what and how you compare to others.


 
You do mean biography right? Not bibliography.
I started 8 months ago. And I'm down to sub-12 now... Well coming to sub-12. I got a sub-11 avg12 today and 5 sub-10 singles.

As for comparing to others I don't really care how fast I am compared to others, although people have said I've improved very quickly, and apparently I'm pretty fast for Roux (don't flame me).


----------



## tx789 (Oct 29, 2011)

11 and a half that was in feb 2009


----------



## Litz (Oct 29, 2011)

You ask how old we were when we first started, tell us when you started instead of how old you were and then throw a poll about cross colors out of nowhere?

Edit: All of this in Puzzle Theory


----------



## cubernya (Oct 29, 2011)

Sim solving - No idea (before real cubes)
Physical cubes - Easter 2011 (I was 12)

I currently average around 22 seconds (started looking ahead) and am dropping fairly fast IMO. Learning full OLL, as well as better stuff for F2L (like [R' F R F'] [R U' R'])


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 29, 2011)

i was blue when i started


----------



## onlyleftname (Oct 29, 2011)

Only about 2-3 months ago. Avg is 20. About.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 29, 2011)

I was 13, closer to my 14th birthday.


----------



## jrb (Oct 29, 2011)

On my 11th birthday.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 29, 2011)

i started when i was 13 because my friends could solve rubiks cubes so i decided to give it a try.

i average 25 seconds with full fridrich (learning coll)


----------



## masteranders1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I started when I was 12, really close to 13. I'm 14 now.


----------



## Hovair (Oct 29, 2011)

I started 2 in april of this year and got down to sub 30 second averages in a week and I have since dropped times ten seconds and am now sub 25. I average about 24 23 seconds. I just got a new personal best of 17 seconds too. I use keyhole f2l and 2look oll and full pll


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 30, 2011)

I started cubing when I was color neutral..

And when I was 12. And a half. I'm turning 13 in 5 days. I average the same as ^


----------



## ForeverLastCube (Oct 30, 2011)

I started when I was 9 and now I am 14, I right now sub 10 Seconds.


----------



## nathan3089 (Oct 30, 2011)

i started when i was 9 nearly ten
i now just turned 11.
right now i have about a 25-26 second average


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 30, 2011)

I started when I was 11
About a year later, I'm sub-15


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 30, 2011)

IanTheCuber, would you mind explaining how this topic relates to the poll, why you created a new post about either, and why you posted it in puzzle theory?

We go out of our way to make clear that you should search first: if you type "What cross do you do?" and "How old were you when you started?" into the search box, you get some very recent, relevant results. In order to create this thread, you *had* to acknowledge that you made sure threads for these topics do not exist yet.
We also have some very clear forum labels and descriptions that tell you what is appropriate to post where. Puzzle Theory is especially incorrect, and it's not at the top of the list, so it's not easy to get here accidentally.

Sorry if I sound harsh, but I have a hard time believing something like this can happen by accident.


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 30, 2011)

Even though I don't support this thread, I'll respond anyway.

I started cubing on December 11th/2007.
I am now at a sub 20 (Official) average. (I only started speedcubing 1.5 years ago).


----------



## IanTheCuber (Oct 30, 2011)

Why not? Something interesting...
I see your point, though.


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 30, 2011)

About a year ago...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 30, 2011)

I was 11, it was the "cool" thing to do back when I was in 6th grade. (I'm in the 10th grade now)


----------



## Georgeanderre (Oct 30, 2011)

Started "cubing" November/December 2009, coming up on 2 years, would of been 16 and a bit.
although like most, I had attempted to solve a cube years before with no success, then left it in a drawer.

Hit sub 25 in January 2010... and haven't got any faster since then (just slower).
Fully colour neutral since Jan/Feb 2010.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Oct 30, 2011)

Are you the guy who made the 1x1 solve video?


----------



## majikat (Oct 30, 2011)

I originally started cubing around 2000, when I was about 12 years old.
My dad had a book from the 80s called The Simple Solution to the Rubiks Cube...it was a real simple Layer by Layer method that I learned. Initially I was averaging around 4 minutes, of course, but eventually got my times down to about 1 minute, before I decided to learn the Petrus system.
With Petrus, I got my average to about 25 seconds by 2003, when I competed in the World Championship in Toronto...at that time, One Handed solving was kinda my forte, and I got second place with 54 seconds.
Soon after 2003, I eventually got my average to just barely sub-20, and after competing in one more competition (the Idaho Open), I somehow lost interest and gave up speedcubing, till earlier this year when I got back into it.

A few months ago I decided to learn the Roux method, for lots of reasons- it seemed like a really fun system, and I think it might be more my style, let me get even faster.
Now I'm averaging about 18-19 seconds again, and hoping to start competing again.


----------



## Ressiol (Oct 31, 2011)

I started when I was 13 years old, back in 2008. Well, I lasted 9 months before I stopped for a long time :<


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 31, 2011)

I was 17, 3 months from my 18th birthday. Now I am 19. I average about 17 seconds with CFOP. I started color neutral, and I learned full pll in my first 3 months and then learned full OLL in the first year. I have been using full everything since about April and my times have dropped about 7 seconds since then.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 1, 2011)

SInce I don't do any cross, I guess that means I never started.


----------



## xabu1 (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't usually do cross
but when I do

it is on white


----------



## IAssemble (Nov 1, 2011)

I started solving the cube back in about 1980 when it was first on sale. Now I just build LEGO robots to solve it for me ;-)


----------



## CRO (Nov 1, 2011)

I started when I was almost 16.


----------



## Bapao (Nov 1, 2011)

34...


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 1, 2011)

I started just about a month ago (I'm ten) when I watched Dan Brown's vid on how to solve the rubik's cube. My times have dropped from 2:30 to about 0:58 with the beginners method and I'm starting to use CFOP (just f2l for now) and my times are increasing  but I assume that that's normal & I'm hoping that my times will go down in the future.


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 1, 2011)

I first solved a cube in around April or May 2008, but didn't really touch it again, apart from picking one up whenever I saw it at people's houses, etc., until early 2010, which is when I actually started speedcubing. So I first solved a cube at age 11, and picked it up more seriously at age 13. Now I'm almost 15.


----------



## Mal (Nov 1, 2011)

Started cubing when I was 14(still 14) and that was about Febuary this year when I first learned how to solve it. Now I am averaging about 21 seconds.


----------



## LuckyShadows (Nov 1, 2011)

I started this February when I told my friend to get me a cube for my 18th birthday


----------



## 4. (Nov 1, 2011)

I was 14 when I started in august/september 2010.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 1, 2011)

I was 14 (August 2010) and I saw some youtube vids and decided it would be fun to solve one. Got addicted to it about a week later and started speed cubing. First speed cube last December, second speed cube last week. Now I average around 17-ish.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Nov 1, 2011)

I started about september 2011 when I was 11, now im 12


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Nov 1, 2011)

Started in 2003, shortly after I turned 16.


----------



## Riley (Nov 3, 2011)

4ish years ago, when I was 9 or 10, my mom took to me a competition at the exploratium in SF. I was amazed, and bet that I could solve one. So I got a storebought, eagerly mixed it up, and of course, couldn't even get a side. My mom then had to, embarrassingly, ask a random person there to solve it. She asked Lars Petrus, who solved it while talking to someone. I was in awe, and I don't even remember if I said thank you. When I got home, I tried to learn, but failed. Eventually my older brother solved it later that night. I learned within the week. I think I continued for a year after that, but my brother who averaged 30 seconds, never taught me what F2L was, so I had stayed with the beginner's method for a long time, with no finger tricks, using my whole hand to turn each face. I finally got bored of it, and just picked it up 5ish months ago. I now average 17-18 seconds, with 1/10 solves being sub 15.


----------



## ZamHalen (Nov 3, 2011)

About 3 years ago when I was 14.

EDIT:WTF poll is unrelated.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 3, 2011)

6 - 8, 2002 - 2004, can't remember.


----------



## bwronski (Nov 4, 2011)

Freshman year so 2007 and was around 26-30sec average then I stopped for about 3-4 years and now Im at 21sec average. Im 18.


----------



## David0794 (Nov 4, 2011)

lolpoll?
Started in August 2009, at the age of 15.


----------



## jaywong88 (Nov 4, 2011)

i start 5 months ago..my avrg 40s...what a loser ...


----------



## Horseshowchamp (Nov 4, 2011)

I've been cubing for about 2-2 1/2 months maybe? I'm 13


----------



## MiPiCubed (Nov 4, 2011)

I was at about 45 seconds from when I was 14 to 21, started seriously again when I was 21, got down to 17-18 average and I'm 22 now.


----------



## David Emms (Nov 4, 2011)

3 months ago, ish... I'm 19 and I currently average 49 seconds. 38 second PB - non lucky.


Edit: 47 seconds average and 37 second PB


----------



## Ickenicke (Nov 4, 2011)

Started 6 months ago. Average 20 seconds!


----------



## Olji (Nov 4, 2011)

Around April 2010.
Averaging sup20, although I'm not that focused on speed. (Although it's always fun to get a sub20 solve every once in a while)


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 4, 2011)

the summer of 2010.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 4, 2011)

10ish


----------

